# Client MSN avec Snow Leopard



## tef45 (9 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour voilà j'ai snow leopard, et je n'arrive pas à trouver une application msn, j'ai essayé 
Mercury, aMsn, même le Msn de M$ mais rien ça marche pas, alors quelqu'un peut il me dépatouiller ????merci


----------



## pickwick (9 Octobre 2009)

ADIUM fonctionne très bien chez moi, mais ne compte pas faire de la vidéo.

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136089/nouvelle-version-1.3.6-d-adium


pour cela passe à iChat ou à Skype.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Octobre 2009)

tef45 a dit:


> Bonjour voilà j'ai snow leopard, et je n'arrive pas à trouver une application msn, j'ai essayé
> Mercury, aMsn, même le Msn de M$ mais rien ça marche pas, alors quelqu'un peut il me dépatouiller ????merci


Adium, Skype, iChat, minitel, petites annonces, etc


----------



## pickwick (9 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Adium, Skype, iChat, minitel, petites annonces, etc



tu oublies les signaux de fumée


----------



## tef45 (9 Octobre 2009)

Bon bin pendant qu'on y es, avec iChat, je peux le configurer pour avoir tous mes contacts MSN ou pas ?

Et merci pour vos réponses


----------



## pickwick (9 Octobre 2009)

non ichat n'est compatible qu'avec AOL/AIM.


----------



## Membre supprimé 116061 (9 Octobre 2009)

Adium est vraiment bien et pour la vidéo utilise aMSN ou le mieux serait Skype


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2009)

tef45 a dit:


> Bonjour voilà j'ai snow leopard, et je n'arrive pas à trouver une application msn, j'ai essayé
> Mercury, aMsn, même le Msn de M$ mais rien ça marche pas, alors quelqu'un peut il me dépatouiller ????merci



Le problème ne vient pas de Snow leopard.
aMsn fonctionne chez moi.


----------



## tef45 (10 Octobre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Le problème ne vient pas de Snow leopard.
> aMsn fonctionne chez moi.



Je sais bien qu'en info 96% des problèmes proviennent de ce qu'il y a entre l'ordinateur et le canapé mais là il fonctionnait très bien avec leopard, et depuis la mise à jour ça fonctionne plus, alors j'ai désinstallé et réinstallé ces applications mais rien n'y fait


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2009)

tef45 a dit:


> Je sais bien qu'en info 96% des problèmes proviennent de ce qu'il y a entre l'ordinateur et le canapé mais là il fonctionnait très bien avec leopard, et depuis la mise à jour ça fonctionne plus, alors j'ai désinstallé et réinstallé ces applications mais rien n'y fait



Tu as installé les dernières versions de ces applications?
Peux tu être plus précis?
-est ce l'ilstallation qui ne se fait pas?
-l'application qui ne se lance pas?
-un message d'erreur? si oui, lequel?
-l'application se lance, mais impossible de te connecter à ton compte?
-...

Si tu n'expliques rien on ne peut pas t'aider.


----------



## tef45 (11 Octobre 2009)

Alors :
Le téléchargement se fait via des sites comme clubic/télécharger 01,

La fenêtre s'ouvre et je fais comme toutes mes applis qui elles marchent, je mets l'appli désiré dans le dossier Application, et ensuite quand je veux la lancer soit via ce dossier soit via le dock, il n'y a rien qui se lance voilà où j'en suis
Merci


----------



## wath68 (11 Octobre 2009)

Je ne sais pas si ça joue, mais je te conseillerais plutôt de prendre les applis directement sur les sites officiels.
aMsn
Adium
MSN Messenger


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2009)

tef45 a dit:


> Alors :
> Le téléchargement se fait via des sites comme clubic/télécharger 01,
> 
> La fenêtre s'ouvre et je fais comme toutes mes applis qui elles marchent, je mets l'appli désiré dans le dossier Application, et ensuite quand je veux la lancer soit via ce dossier soit via le dock, il n'y a rien qui se lance voilà où j'en suis
> Merci



ça me faisait la même chose quand j'installais une application non faites pour mon OS.
T'es certains de ne pas installer les versions des applications faites pour Tiger ou Panther?


----------



## tef45 (11 Octobre 2009)

Ah bin c'est peut être pour ça, mais bon j'ai pris amsn depuis le lien donné précédemment et voici le message que j'ai lorsque je le lance :
aMsn a quitté de manière imprévue
Et j'ai trois choix :
Relancer, Ok, voir le rapport....


Mais bon finalement avec admium ça marche, par contre peut on configurer sur admium 2 comptes MSN ? un pour moi et un pour ma conjointe ?


Dis moi, tu ne vas pas parler de tes problèmes "bureautique" dans "Internet et réseau", je suppose ? Alors pourquoi tu viens parler de ça dans "Applications" ? Faut la lire avant de poster, cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" ! 

On déménage !


----------



## rally26 (12 Octobre 2009)

salut , j'ai le meme probleme avec amsn qui ne veut pas marcher sur une clean instal de snow leopard .du coup j'ai pris messenger sur le site de avosmac et tout vas bien .


----------



## pickwick (12 Octobre 2009)

tef45 a dit:


> Mais bon finalement avec admium ça marche, par contre peut on configurer sur admium 2 comptes MSN ? un pour moi et un pour ma conjointe ?
> 
> [/COLOR]




Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible, le mieux est de prendre deux sessions utilisateurs différentes.


----------



## rally26 (13 Octobre 2009)

voila la bonne version pour notre snow leopard , elle marche tres bien .amsn version 0.98 
http://www.mac4ever.com/actuReactions.php?ref=47222&page=1


----------



## hezediel (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour.
J'ai vu plus haut que iChat ne prenait pas en charge le protocole MSN de crosoft, et bien si, suivez ce http://perso.numericable.fr/ufordyce/Macinblog/Utiliser iChat comme client MSN.html

Cependant si quelqu'un a une mise à jour du tutoriel puisque les liens sont périmés!!
Si on pouvait utiliser msn sous iChat sous Leopard alors pourquoi pas sous Snow Leopard??


----------



## PHILTI (25 Octobre 2009)

http://www.microsoft.com/Mac/products/messenger/default.mspx

Bonsoir à tous,

Messenger 9 semble bien fonctionner sous Mac non ?

PH


----------



## Petira (26 Octobre 2009)

idem pour aMSN, il marche très bien en 10.6.1.

j'utilisais adium jusqu'a hier quand j'ai eu envis de faire une visio conférence...
En plus je le trouve plus simpas à utilisé même s'il y a quelques bug (c'est une version béta encore)


----------



## fadem (8 Novembre 2009)

Bon ben moi j'ai un pb avec amsn 0.98 sur SL. Quand je lance la webcam, ça fait planter le MSN de mes contacts ! Etrange non ? Ca ne le faisait pas du tout quand j'étais sous Leo et amsn 0.97


----------

